# Celebrity Crush



## NavierStoked (Aug 21, 2014)

I bet most of you have had a crush on a celebrity either now or in the past... AND I WANNA KNOW ABOUT IT! Let me get it started. My first celebrity crush was/is Lacey Chabert from "Lost in Space", "Mean Girls", and other things. My other crush is on Mae Whitman. Boy oh boy is she dreamy.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jim Rash 4 life


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 21, 2014)

Kit Harington






Mmmm.

Christopher Meloni






Give it to me, Keller.  Give it to me hard.


----------



## Foulmouth (Aug 21, 2014)

Rachel Weisz


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 21, 2014)

Queen of Tarts said:


> Kit Harington
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Satan does rock a suit.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 21, 2014)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Mmm....GoesDownSalty (Aug 21, 2014)

Stanley Tucci.


----------



## Iä! Iä! (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh, Cate. Whoever you are with, he doesn't deserve you.


----------



## LM 697 (Aug 21, 2014)

Queen of Tarts said:


> Mmmm.
> 
> Christopher Meloni
> 
> ...


----------



## The Knife (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh hai there Joe Manganiello:


----------



## bradsternum (Aug 21, 2014)

I remember crushing on Christina Ricci and Wynona Ryder. Then I grew out of celebrity crushes.


----------



## Waifu (Aug 21, 2014)

Spoiler: swedish princess













Spoiler: lazy-eyed prince













Spoiler: i'm-so-glad-she-digs-chicks canadian pixie













Spoiler: yeah-i-guess-would-call-him-daddy-if-he-wanted creepo













Spoiler: caramel queen













Spoiler: i-wish-i-didn't-like-him-because-he's-a-piece-of-shit-and-shouldn't-be-batman-and-was-better-in-kevin-smith's-films-sans-jersey-girl jackass










... To name a few.


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 21, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 21, 2014)

I always did have a crush on Pedro Pascal........



Spoiler



.....unfortunately said crush is literal


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 21, 2014)

CompyRex said:


>



He looks hot in a bra and panties.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 21, 2014)

Naomi Watts


----------



## Pikonic (Aug 21, 2014)

Queen of Tarts said:


> Kit Harington
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would do things to Kit Harrington I won't share with you guys.

Also Ian Thorpe, don't care if he doesn't like women


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Dee (Aug 21, 2014)

<3<3<3Jerry Orbach<3<3<3
Young...


Spoiler










...and old


Spoiler


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 21, 2014)

Alison Brie.

Though it's not really a crush. I just want to do disgusting things to her.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 21, 2014)

Scott Eastwood


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 21, 2014)

He looks exactly like his Dad.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 21, 2014)

bungholio said:


> He looks exactly like his Dad.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 21, 2014)

Emma Stone


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 21, 2014)

Ricardo Montalban was sexy as hell in Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan and actually everything he was in ever.  For a while I was also into Judson Scott (on the left in this pic)


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 21, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> I would do things to Kit Harrington I won't share with you guys.



Get in line, hun.  Get in line


----------



## A-Stump (Aug 21, 2014)

Spoiler: Huge











Sarah Blackwood



She's also a great musician so there's that too


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Aug 22, 2014)

I mentioned in another thread that my high school library had this poster hanging in it, which led to one of my first celebrity crushes:






Thanks, Salma Hayek!

And then I spent most of my early twenties hopelessly enamored with Cristina Scabbia:






It was at this point in my life that I suspected that I might have a thing for mysterious, dark-haired women.


----------



## Rio (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh my I have quite a few of those. I think, for me, charisma is the most important when it comes to celebrity crushes. Here's the biggest ones I can think of:


Spoiler: Hugh Jackman



I think seeing him in the movie Australia solidified my celebrity crush on him, lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Robert Downey jr



Guy is practically breathing charisma.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Johnny Depp



Self explanatory
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Julian Casablancas



Bit of an outlier, but he just seems so cool


----------



## The Fair Lady (Aug 22, 2014)

Leif Garrett.

Not just his teenage self though.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 22, 2014)

If I can have Sarah Jean Underwood for one night, well.

Thats a winner.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Aug 23, 2014)

Jennifer Connelly 





But very recently, I've developed a burning infatuation for Michael Fassbender.




Goddammit...


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Aug 24, 2014)

Spoiler: Judge me. She can catch every ounce of this duck


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2014)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> Spoiler: Judge me. She can catch every ounce of this duck



I am judging the shit out of you right now. For shame, Lefty's Revenge, for shame.


----------



## cheersensei (Aug 26, 2014)

Likely robbing the grave here:



Spoiler: Anthony Hopkins











Spoiler: Patrick Stewart


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 26, 2014)

cheersensei said:


> Likely robbing the grave here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That made me check to make sure that they're both alive. Don't scare me like that.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Aug 29, 2014)

Gillian Anderson


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 1, 2014)

Platonic man-crush due to awesome hair.


----------



## mull is a transphobe (Jan 20, 2020)

Jim Carrey. No shame at all lads


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 20, 2020)

My three big ones:

David Duchovny
Viggo Mortensen
Sean Bean


----------



## Image Reactions (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Monkey_Fellow (May 29, 2021)

Sydnee Goodman





And this girl from big brother




Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (May 29, 2021)

Christopher Lee


----------



## Captain Syrup (Aug 14, 2021)

cheersensei said:


> Likely robbing the grave here.


----------



## LateralusJambi (Jul 8, 2022)

My first celebrity crush was Alissa White-Gluz. She's the vocalist of Arch Enemy, and was formerly in The Agonist.


----------



## Iapetus (Jul 8, 2022)

Yeah she's Jewish. Still would.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 8, 2022)

I have a bit of a thing for 80s era Jeff Goldblum, awful mullet and all


----------



## ObviousMelon (Jul 8, 2022)

Bradley Cooper
Evan Peters 

Also Courteney Cox before she looked like she's cosplaying Michael Jackson


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Jul 8, 2022)

One of my first, as a kid, was Barbara Crampton in From Beyond. She's in her early sixties now and I still would, gladly.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 8, 2022)

Do I even have to say it?


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 8, 2022)

Lucy Lawless
Gina Carano
Eliza McCartney
Alica Schmidt
Kirsten Joy Weiss


----------

